# Preppers Who Make Surviving The Apocalypse Even Less Fun



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.alt-market.com/articles/1200-preppers-who-make-surviving-the-apocalypse-even-less-fun

*Commentary by Brandon Smith*

Being forced to endure and survive a catastrophic macro event like a monetary or social collapse is perhaps one of the worst experiences I could imagine. Such a crisis leads to just about every crime and inhuman action in existence, and, the time required for a culture to right itself and rebuild is severely protracted. A hurricane or earthquake or tidal wave; these calamities are short lived and easy in comparison. The point is, as survivalists who are preparing to make an economic end-game scenario as "comfortable" to live through as we can, it is incumbent upon us to consider the kind of company we keep during the gambit. Some allies will make that mad world bearable; others will bring the madness to your doorstep

Many preppers are aware of the dangers inherent in our progressively deteriorating nation. Unfortunately, some of them are completely unaware of the dangers inherent within themselves. Building a solid community of people to rely on during a collapse is absolutely essential, and the larger the group of liberty minded neighbors the better. But, if certain ground rules are not established from the very beginning, a rainbow of personal issues and character flaws could very well destroy years of effort. Care must be taken by all parties involved to ensure that internal conflicts remain at a minimum, and when they do arise, that each person is wise enough to resolve issues in an adult manner.

I hate to say it, but you will inevitably run into some folks that are beyond compromise and beyond hope. Working with them is like pulling teeth&#8230;shark's teeth&#8230;from your jugular. Here are just a handful of powder keg personalities that will make the apocalypse more than a living hell for you and your friends if they manage to latch onto or take leadership in your survival watch&#8230;

*1) The Self Assumed "Leader"*The "Assumed Leader" is not actually a reliable or practical leader; he just thinks he is, and reminds everyone loudly whenever he can find occasion. He does not generally do this by screaming "I AM YOUR LEADER!" Instead, he attempts to micro-manage every aspect of the survival group and shows early signs of control issues. The Assumed Leader will first make forceful suggestions to test the waters, scoffing angrily whenever people do not strictly follow his advice. If he gains traction, his suggestions turn into orders, and he begins to act as though he is somehow in a superior position to the rest of the community.

He seems to have an answer to every question or concern, which would be nice if he actually knew what he as talking about half of the time. Usually, this is not the case. He may have expertise in a certain field, like farming, or building, or engineering, or even defense, and this is indeed valuable. However, his mastery of one area of knowledge has inflated his ego to massive proportions and he now pretends as if he is some kind of hyper-educated elitist potentate. When approached with alternative options and methods, he will respond with ridicule as if you have no clue what you are talking about. When his ideas are criticized, he will react with fury, and try to remove dissenters from the community entirely.

The best way to avoid these people is to discover them early in your prepping project, and to make certain that NO ONE becomes a De facto dictator. Every person with particular expertise within the community should be given respect in that specific field, but not given authority over all decisions. The experienced farmer should offer leadership when it comes to farming, but step aside when it comes to defense and defenders, and vice versa. It is best to keep in mind that the most effective leaders always ask those around them for aid and advice before coming to any conclusion. The worst leaders already assume they know everything.

*2) The Feudal Lord*

The Feudal Lord is an Assumed Leader who has managed to lure other preppers into a Commune, rather than a Community, and there is a considerable difference. He is often a well-off survivalist who has suddenly realized that for all his money and land and supplies, he is basically defenseless, and needs an organized group to protect his bounty. He entices other preppers into the fold with ideas that he is building a legitimate and fair community, and with land already available, many take interest. The problem is, the Feudal Lord believes possession of the land that the group is defending automatically makes him Grand Poobah, and that those people are not equals, but servants and serfs.

I have found that Feudal Lords also have a tendency to charge people "fees" for the right to join their communes. They will argue that this is designed to "vet" candidates and see if they are truly "serious" about survival prepping. In the dark corner of their minds, however, they actually believe that they are OWED a tithe from anyone who wishes to earn the "privilege" of becoming a permanent installment on their property. From the very beginning they go into the project with almost no sincere regard for the people they are working with.

The reality is, the Feudal Lord's land and supplies are utterly meaningless without security and without aid. His survival riches can be taken in an instant by a mere handful of looters, or even one experienced raider. Without other people, treated as equals in survival and ready to lay down their lives to protect each other and him, he has nothing, and is foolhardy to think otherwise.

This is not to say that all landowners who try to centralize a group on their property are seeking to become mini-kings of a mini-kingdom. If rules and agreements are made early on, and everyone understands their role, then such an arrangement could work. But, if the landowner purposely avoids set agreements, appoints roles to people without asking them, changes the plan regularly to suit himself, and tries to leech money out of participants, then it's time to walk away now before it is too late. Eventually he WILL use his position as landowner as a means to dominate, and will threaten to cast people out who disagree with his methods.

The best way to avoid these characters and the commune situation altogether is to not centralize on a single piece of land, but to organize in a neighborhood fashion, where everyone maintains sovereign control of what they do and all aid is voluntary.

*3) The Moral Relativist*
There is, sadly, a small subsection of survivalists out there who do not plan to live off their own preps; they plan to confiscate the preps of others by force and solve every problem at the barrel of a gun. In their mind, a crisis situation calls for the abandonment of conscience and the application of a "survival of the fittest" mentality. They believe that morals are all well and good when civilized society remains, but a source of weakness during catastrophe. Their philosophy is: Only the strongest of men will be able to set aside principle and "do what needs to be done". That is to say, they believe you must become the monster to defeat the monster.

In fact, only men who are able to hold onto their principles during the worst moments are strong. Weak men run away from conscience, using the excuse that times are "different and difficult". They are not survivalists, they are terrorists in every sense, and they will only hurt our ultimate goal of rebuilding a free, prosperous, and individualistic society.

These people should be avoided like the plague. They will make enemies wherever they go, ask you to do highly questionable things, and push your community into annihilation. Eventually, somebody is going to put them out of their misery, and it's best to not be around when that happens.

*4) The Obsessive*
The Obsessive is a person whose drive is initially impressive but also ultimately destructive. His entire life revolves around survival prepping and impending doom. Certainly, it is better to be extra concerned about the economic crisis on the horizon than to be utterly oblivious. A smart man over-prepares. But, there is such a thing as overkill, even in the world of survivalism.

No one can ever do enough fast enough in this person's eyes. He will whine constantly about how he is the only one taking preparations seriously, and how everyone else is a lazy bum. He will become frantic on a daily basis, admonishing the group or community on their lack of urgency. In a leadership position, this person is a nightmare, creating constant waves of tension and panic, instead of calmly offering solutions or constructive criticism.

Obsessives are generally unimaginative people with little talent or intelligence who use their prepping lifestyle as their only means to feel superior to others. They tend to become legends in their own minds, dreaming of the day when everyone will desperately cling to them and their remedial survival know-how. They fantasize about all the people who "wouldn't take their advice" (usually smug advice), crawling in squalor begging them for help one day.

The Obsessive's motto is: "Let me tell you why you are wrong and how you are lazy!" Instead of: "How can I help you fix this?"

We all need a break once in a while from the horrors we know are waiting for us. To step back and enjoy what we can of a beautiful day or good friends is not the same as being a freeloader or a backslider within your prepper group. Survival is about more than sustaining the body. It is about more than chopping wood, stockpiling ammo, and slaving over a piece of land from sun up until sundown like a mindless drone just to get by; it is also about sustaining the heart and the mind. Otherwise, what is the point of living?

*5) The Ulterior Motive Drama Queen*

The Drama Queen is a man or woman who is loosely interested in survivalism, but wants to join your community for other reasons, and these reasons may cause many members dismay. The opposite of The Obsessive, you'll notice a strange non-involvement on their part or lack of interest as far as participating in survival discussions and decision making. They will often hand over all their survival preparation plans to another person or persons, while hovering like a gnat around the community searching for that special something.

They may be looking for friends and social recognition. They may be afraid of collapse and simply trying to lock into ANY group regardless of whether they fit, becoming disenchanted later. They may enjoy the excitement of feeling like they are involved, and are living vicariously through the accomplishments of others. They may just be looking for a date. Ultimately, their primary objective is not to build a working community, but to get something out of the community beyond safety.

If they do not get what they want, they raise hell, using whatever excuse happens to be handy without ever admitting their real motivations. They will deliberately start unnecessary drama, attempt to create divisions, focus on one person as the cause of all their troubles, or blame the whole group for the heartache in their life. They will attempt to draw everyone into their personal soap opera in the hopes of becoming the focal point, sharing strange and extremely private issues with anyone who accidentally offers to listen.

Eventually, they will be seen for what they are and will lose the ear of the other preppers, who obviously have better things to worry about, but not after wreaking some havoc in the process.

*6) The Zealot*

The Zealot has a perfect picture in his mind of how his survival community is going to look. Absolutely perfect. The problem is, all people are imperfect and all have different conceptions of life, and this disturbs and disrupts the Zealot's fantasy. It is one thing to be careful in whom you associate with when assembling a prepper organization, but it is entirely another to hold everyone to insane standards that even you cannot meet.

The Zealot usually wants to be in charge so that he can vet and control each member of the group, but this is not always the case. Zealots are also sometimes highly anti-social, showing interest in a group for a short time and then suddenly walking away as if no one is up to par. He may base his zealotry on a misplaced religious fervor or philosophical inflexibility, but he will not be happy until everyone sees the world the way he does, or until they meet his grandiose brand of moral flawlessness. For him, it is not enough that the community around him shares a love for liberty and a disdain for tyranny, they must also be "spiritually pure" in his eyes.

One mistake or disagreement by a member of the group earns them a black mark on the Zealot's list which he never forgets. From then on, that member is the enemy, and the Zealot will engineer conflict after conflict until the person gives up and goes away, or until he can convince the group that person is more trouble than they are worth.

The great dilemma for any survivalist is to balance personal freedom and a peaceful home life with the reality that they will not last long without relying on a group. Other people bring talent, friendship, and safety to our lives, but they also bring baggage. The key is to work with those who know how to manage as much of their own baggage as possible, who are aware of themselves and are willing to police their own quirks, and who have not swan dived off a cliff into extreme disturbia. No survival community can withstand the savage assault of national collapse otherwise.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for taking time to post this. A lot of truth here. Lately, I have come across more Feudal Lord types than normal.

My concern is that some of these personality types might not show up until the SHTF and the real pressure is on. Other than a case of lead poisoning, how would you recommend each of these personalities be...um...deposed, if they get too out of hand?

BTW, I am probably well on my way to being a Feudal Lord. Not so much that I am enticing anyone to come, but I will offer refuge to my relatives if they come prepared to work and willing to follow direction. It will be pretty much my way or the highway for most things. As they gain experience, I would certainly be willing to try some small scale experiments, but would not bet this year's crop on any untried theories.

Unfortunately, when people are unprepared, they had probably best get ready to live under any one of these personalities.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Excellent post! I have come across all of these.

Like HillJen, I have seen quite a few feudal lords. I was on another forum that had several. They were charging people outrageous fees to join their BOLs or "bunkers". It is one of the reasons that our group decided to form a MAG where each family preps how they see best, but we are there to support each other.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! That is some real food for thought.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It seems to me and experience tells me that the best way to judge a person is by how they have lived their life. If they have a happy marriage and controls their money well and doesn't have alcohol problems. Doesn't brag or try to impress other people with how smart they are and they have a limited ego, that they have what it takes to be a good leader. 

I have had self imposed leaders that have had multiple marriages, filed bankruptcies multiple times, cant stop at just a few drinks, and for some unbelievable stupid reason seem to think that are good leaders. The only reason they think they are good leaders is to make them feel better about themselves. They also can't say they made a mistake or admit to fault or they lie.

When I had to be around these people, I would just baby them. The sad thing is that they never look in the mirror. Now that I'm retired, I just walk a way. Life is toooooo short for BS.

When I hear some one say they are an "expert", I just laugh. The older I get the more that I realize that there are no experts, only people that know more then other people. In time, I discovered that every expert I have meet still did not know everything they needed to know.

Real leaders will be obvious in bad times. It will be hard or impossible to know who they are in good times.

Just my opinion based on 45 years with both good and bad bosses, managers, and leaders.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Tweto said:


> When I hear some one say they are an "expert", I just laugh.


Expert: (noun) someone, from somwhere else, who read a book. 
:aprvd:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I credit the author with doing a good job in creating the categories but his analysis after that becomes kind of hit and miss. For instance, with regards to leadership, cream usually rises to the top. People follow leaders and those would-be leaders that he's writing about can't get people to follow them. His vision of a technocracy or a social commune of shared leaders is kind of pie in the sky in that problems are not usually so clearly delineated nor do they always clearly overlap with acknowledged expertise. A plant biology problem can also involve soil chemistry, hydrology, geology, engineering, physics, labor allocation, priority of solving plant biology issues versus some other issues and so on, so the farmer who knows a lot about plants only has a very narrow expertise that might apply to the larger problem.

Secondly, most problems are not make and break with respect to expert knowledge and so expertise doesn't convey advantage over someone with merely a good working knowledge or with command of the basic principles. Look at the D-Day landings. Ike didn't know everything about everything, but he understood enough about weather and about naval operations to make good decisions about how they would affect the storming of the beaches by vast armies of men. Same with air operations, same with supply lines, etc. He knew enough to work smartly and off-loaded the real nitty gritty details to the experts.

The Feudal Lord maintains power by rewarding powerful men under his command to protect his power and they realize that their fates are tied to his. This is utterly duplicatable in a PAW. The choice for the new serf class is whether they are better off submitting or moving on.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

*The positive side*

What we need is a list of postive leaders.

The Army leadership course uses examples of strong leadership styles and methods to implement those traits.

Who are the Preppers who make surviving more assuring?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I am the defacto leader of our group because I do all the calling and get every thing going to get something done. In the woods another guy is a lot better there and I always defer to him. At our range its the owner who is in charge. When it comes to tech another guy has that coverd. Medical is my wife and the range guys wife. In fact im pretty much the most useless of the people in our group exxept I get them motavated and check to make sure things are done. When the SHTF if we can get everyone together I think it will continue to be an issue of me just making sure the right person is the one leading us at that moment. Not sure what leadeship class that is from above but I think all of us are pretty good at listening to each other.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

I know this idea is repellent to most Americans, but under certain conditions, being a serf can be a blessing. Looking at this from a nonprepper standpoint, if all H**l is breaking loose around you, if you have no food stored, no idea of how to protect yourself or your family, no knowledge or skills, then it would be the answer to prayer to have some kindly overlord invite you to their safe haven, feed you, protect you, and all you have to do is to perform your share of the work, as directed.

I think these folks will initially turn to the government, but in a major SHTF event, the government may not be there or may not be able to feed, house and care for all the unprepared.

As a Feudal Lord in training, I am working to make sure my knowledge is based on experience and that I am focusing on key topics to keep everyone alive. I have dabbled in the past in leadership studies, because I believe that is another important skill. And besides, I'm as bossy as all get out. The surprise may be on me and my relatives might rather die than come live under my rule. Oh well, I think we'd be fine without them also. It's just an option that I feel called to be able to offer.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Well,

someone has ot be in charge or a group will be dysfunctional.
I hope the proliferation of all the different types of "bad leaders" does not prejudice all of us against good leaders who may share some of those traits mentioned.

Because almost all leaders will have <some> of whats listed above.

As for myself, I am willing to be both a follower or a leader depending on the situation and the make up of the group which I think is a balanced way for us to approach this issue.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess I could be called anti social, though it's really more of a low tolerance for BS. All of those folks would quickly find out that I have no use for them. I have no time for folks that make things more difficult than necessary.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

All I see from some posters is doom and gloom.
How nothing will work and all is going to be a big failure.

We all function in life now, we'll just have to figure out how to in the future.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

*defacto leader*



biobacon said:


> ...I am the defacto leader of our group because I do all the calling and get every thing going to get something done. Not sure what leadeship class that is from above but I think all of us are pretty good at listening to each other...


That's called an Operations Sergeant or Ops NCO. Usually the rank of Staff Sergeant to First Sergeant. Very important standby position. Don't see the guy when things are going right, happy to see him when things get muddled. Not a leadership style, an important leadership position.

Well done.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> All I see from some posters is doom and gloom.
> How nothing will work and all is going to be a big failure.
> 
> We all function in life now, we'll just have to figure out how to in the future.


Yes, and as long as we have breath and unscorched land, Americans will rebuild. Resilience is part of the American DNA.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am printing this out to put in my binder. Who knows when you might need to show this to someone else when you are away from your computer.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I may or may not resemble two or three of those. BUT other than my kids and two friends I HAVE NOT invited anyone to come here. If they show up and I decide not to kill them right off it is MY house MY rules. I"m not locking anyone up they are free to walk on rather than stay. Not sure what I'll do about defectors not really a good idea to let but hurt people with intimate knowledge run off to spout whatever wherever. 
Which is most of the reason so few have been invited not alot of people I trust in the world.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

Good read. I'm going to repost this info on another forum that I'm on. Thanks. :beercheer:


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

Seems to me that the best "leader" will be the person who has a good calm head on his shoulders and the gift of discernment. He or she will be able to see what each person in the group is best at and willing to take input from others during peaceful times and community meetings. Someone who is able to assign or identify the best person for the right responsibility, or better yet, get them to volunteer based on the feeling of good will and personal service to the group. A leader like this has an eye on the big picture, but also sees each member for their strengths, and has a natural ability to allow people the freedom to make their own choices without being too pushy. This way they will each feel most useful and good about what they're doing, and in the end do a better job. In others words, each will be the natural "expert" or go to man for certain responsibilities. But this leader will instantly be listened to when a quick decision has to made for the whole group and is trusted enough so that all members feel good about acting quickly and as one without question, as time may be of the essence in such an emergency situation. This will be a time for one chief. This type of person will be an invaluable "leader" without acting like one or claiming to be one himself. He/she will naturally earn the respect of the rest of the group as they make day to day decisions and are observed by the whole to be the "natural" fit. In times of WROL it will be key to have a single "chief" in dire times, but one who holds the reins with the lightest touch the rest of the time. Just my .02.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting post, and I've met them all.

The leadership issue is a problem that won't resolve itself until the need arises. Military leadership schools have value, but if the followers aren't trained military, the degree of value is open for debate. I graduated from basic leadership school, the NCO Academy, and the Senior NCO Academy, and I couldn't lead a hungry horse to a hay bale...if the horse was a civilian. Even more importantly, I wouldn't want to try. I had my time as a leader, and I've had enough.

I'm mostly a loner when it comes to survival issues and wouldn't want to join any group unless it was made up entirely of current or former military, and since that won't happen it's a moot point. I simply don't trust people who talk a good line, but never had the experience of willingly living up to an oath in which you commit your life.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> That's called an Operations Sergeant or Ops NCO. Usually the rank of Staff Sergeant to First Sergeant. Very important standby position. Don't see the guy when things are going right, happy to see him when things get muddled. Not a leadership style, an important leadership position.
> 
> Well done.


I agree. The leadership which he speaks about should title him as 1SGT or SGT Major, a NCO status, which is not a bad thing. As I have told others in out loosely bound group here, I don't consider myself as the "Officer in Charge", but more of the SGM or 1SGT. I help to organize and see that decisions get done through plans of action. Others can make the big decisions, although I believe my own and others views must be taken into account


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

GaryS said:


> ...Interesting post, and I've met them all.
> 
> The leadership issue is a problem that won't resolve itself until the need arises. Military leadership schools have value, but if the followers aren't trained military, the degree of value is open for debate. I graduated from basic leadership school, the NCO Academy, and the Senior NCO Academy, and I couldn't lead a hungry horse to a hay bale...if the horse was a civilian...


Leadership is not really a matter of military vs non-military.

Leadership is influencing people to do what must be done without them thinking it is affecting their dignity. Leadership is guiding and directing, not dictatorship.

Leadership involves recognizing peoples' strengths and weaknesses and expoiting these traits. A weaker person and a strength person on a project (detail) so the weaker learns or assists. Influencing people to take undirected responsibility for things that come up.

Getting a person who takes charge to stay in charge and be in charge until another in charge person properly relieves them. That is what I learned at the NCO academy and in the field.

Leading civilians is no different, instead of bossing, use guiding and directing. There's more, but I would need pages for my commentary.

The article referred to "leaders" who are not leaders. They are con artists and charlatans. Far different from a leader.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Perhaps I'm just too cynical in my old age, but most "leaders" I've known in both the civilian and military world are not leaders who inspire with instinctive and learned skills. Far too often, they attain the position through cronyism, politics, manipulation, and BS skills, or just being in the right place at the right time. 

I've also seen a huge difference between military and civilian leaders, and what they are required to do. It takes a far different approach to convince a union member with seniority to do a job that he doesn't like, than to convince an E2 to walk a post in minus 30F with a blizzard raging in North Dakota. All things considered, I'd rather convince the E2 of the importance of his service, the self-satisfaction he would gain, and how proud I would be when he freezes his buns off.

For every authentic leader I've known, I've known a hundred incompetents in leadership positions. If the manure ever hits the fan to the extent feared, I expect the ratio to remain constant, but by then there will be no room for incompetence.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Excellent post! I have come across all of these.
> 
> Like HillJen, I have seen quite a few feudal lords. I was on another forum that had several. They were charging people outrageous fees to join their BOLs or "bunkers". *It is one of the reasons that our group decided to form a MAG where each family preps how they see best, but we are there to support each other.*


Can you please explain what a MAG is? Thanks.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

mutual assentence group
kind of another way to say bugout group or survivalist group, or maybe even militia but the latter is more right wing and bugout group often means prepers who have the same plan and will "bug put" to the same location. From what I understand a MAG may be made up of bug out parties or groups, survivalist or even but not likely militia groups.
I havent read all this below but a net search uncoverd this.

http://www.zombiefiend.com/forum/topics/mutual-assistance-group-or-mag


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

GaryS said:


> Perhaps I'm just too cynical in my old age, but most "leaders" I've known in both the civilian and military world are not leaders who inspire with instinctive and learned skills. Far too often, they attain the position through cronyism, politics, manipulation, and BS skills, or just being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> I've also seen a huge difference between military and civilian leaders, and what they are required to do. It takes a far different approach to convince a union member with seniority to do a job that he doesn't like, than to convince an E2 to walk a post in minus 30F with a blizzard raging in North Dakota. All things considered, I'd rather convince the E2 of the importance of his service, the self-satisfaction he would gain, and how proud I would be when he freezes his buns off.
> 
> For every authentic leader I've known, I've known a hundred incompetents in leadership positions. If the manure ever hits the fan to the extent feared, I expect the ratio to remain constant, but by then there will be no room for incompetence.


I think that you're looking in the wrong places for your leadership models. You bet that society has procedures in place which stack the deck. What does time in rank, seniority, favoritism, nepotism, and so on have to do with leadership? Like you said, nothing.

Look to sports teams, to social circles, to teenage boys and their peers groups or gangs for models.

The odds are overwhelming that women will never be the leaders in a system that is cut loose of societal rules. In such a system it will be charisma, force of personality, and other attributes which compel people to want to follow a leader. The problems that you mention will reassert themselves only AFTER leadership has been established for the leaders will try to control the process for their favored people, but the initial leadership contest should be unpolluted.


----------



## hdb90 (May 1, 2012)

I have worked for a bunch of great leaders. I have also worked for a bunch of mental morons. Most of the best were not educate men they just had a knack for getting you to do things. If they needed something done and I was squawking about it they may say "I'll get so and so to do it but you'll owe me later". Then later when they asked I felt sort of obligated since they had done me the favor earlier. The newer breed of leader I've encountered have been the highly educated ones. They already have a leg up they are smarter then you and I. This gives them the right to look down upon everyone and to remind everyone of their intelligence. Then you have the military types who want to micro manage everyone. Lee Iacocca once said he was successful because he hired people smarter then himself. We may not be prepping if we had leaders like that today.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

biobacon said:


> mutual assentence group
> kind of another way to say bugout group or survivalist group, or maybe even militia but the latter is more right wing and bugout group often means prepers who have the same plan and will "bug put" to the same location. From what I understand a MAG may be made up of bug out parties or groups, survivalist or even but not likely militia groups.
> I havent read all this below but a net search uncoverd this.
> 
> http://www.zombiefiend.com/forum/topics/mutual-assistance-group-or-mag


OK, thanks. We call our little group a "planned community". We have been working on our readiness for two years now. Since we are very rural and in an ideal location we do not plan to bug out. But we do concern ourselves with strangers who may want to bug out and set up camp on our properties.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea I am the absolute ruler type.
And as long as I rule right SHE is happy and all goes well.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the two types of people that would most bother me are:

(1) The never been kissed/kicked/run over stuck-up management type who assumes because they were high up in a business, they automatically should become the leader in each and every situation and that it's your duty to fall in line and do everything simply because they will it. Typically they wouldn't know how to change a lightbulb or where to even purchase one.

(2) The overly sensitive type who constantly cry and whine about their plight and break down at the thought of anybody having to use gorse/violence to protect themselves or their family. Sometime these people can come in the form of over-evangelical Christians who will let themselves and everybody around them suffer, get raped, burned, etc. because it's "God's will."


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> Sometime these people can come in the form of over-evangelical Christians who will let themselves and everybody around them suffer, get raped, burned, etc. because it's "God's will."


I usually refer people like that to Psalms 144 1 "Praise be to the Lord my Rock, who trains my hands for war and my fingers for battle". I'm thinking of getting that as a tattoo when I finally get my black belt!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> ...themselves and everybody around them suffer, get raped, burned, etc. because it's "God's will."


Interesting.

I figure it was "God will" when He gave Samuel Colt the smarts to invent the Peacemaker.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Neither a follower nor leader be. Our homestead is SELF sustaining. While we have neighbors of like mind whom we will join forces with for the purpose of perimeter security, everyone is dependent upon themselves for day to day survival. Free to do or not do as they choose as long as it infringes upon no one else.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Personally, I have worked with all the types listed. The biggest problem they all share is that they are as thick headed as they come. Never open to other possibilities or input. The most effective and efficient way to reach a common goal is to collaborate and chare ideas. I cant tell you how many times a newbie at work, who has no experience, has brought up a good idea that i have backed. I can also tell you i have heard some of the dumbest ideas come from people with many years experience. I have an extensive education background with 4 degrees to show for it, but by no means does that give me the right to think I know all. Cause i certainly do not. I wouldn't elect myself a leader but I would definately encourage a range of ideas or input from those that feel they have something to contribute to a task. I'd follow a leader that brings out my strengths and helps me with my weak points. No one follows a dictator for very long... they always get what's coming to them in the end.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

*over-evangelical Christians*

... Sometime these people can come in the form of over-evangelical Christians who will let themselves and everybody around them suffer, get raped, burned, etc. because it's "God's will."[/QUOTE]

You know, I am an evangelical Christian pastor and I have never met one of these people over evangelical- Christians you just described. I don't doubt that they are out there but I have never met them....just sayin'


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

If there is any good that could possibly happen as a result of TEOTWAWKI it is that the jerk offs mentioned in the OP will be dead in rather short order. Either from lack of any real survival skills or preparedness or because they WILL piss of the wrong person off. So they really are unworthy of consideration other than to note what preps they do have. Once they get their just reward they will not need them.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy cats! I've run into a Moral Relativist-Feudal Lord-Zealot all in one here on Prep Society. Not hard to spot, but it still was surprising to see him flash his colors when pressed.

What ever I fall under, it's a tendency toward analysis paralysis. READY...AIM...AIM...AIM. Some things are worth the risk of a READY...FIRE...AIM. But I seldom get burned.


----------

